# New to ibs..need support



## Tiffj (Jun 27, 2012)

Ok so I have been having stomach issues since this past march. I literally got diagnosed with ibs today. Also was diagnosed with h palori and lactose interance not related to ibs symptoms. I'm 24 and married. I don't work but I go to college and I have a 5 year old and a 7 month old. The episodes make it so difficult to do Anything!!! It's hard enough leaving the house worrying if I will have an issue but being a stay at home mom to 2 little ones makes it scary when I have to leave my kids alone in the other room and spend 30 min in the bathroom unexpectedly. It's so frustrating!


----------

